# Puppy Food



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello again, I am full of questions since I just joined this forum. 

My husband and I used to feed our dog Purina Puppy Chow but at the request of our vet, we switched him to Eukenuba (which is a more expensive brand.) This new dog food stains his fur brown. Purina did as well, but not as bad.

What do you feed your puppies? Do you have the same staining problem? Are there any white-colored dog foods?

Thank you!

(Still trying to figure out how to post pics.)


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

We feed Rosie Innova







Its brown, but I've never heard of white dog food. Innova does not stain.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Crap I had a long message and then I accidently closed the window. Let me see if I can remember what I typed.









You want to get a premium dog food. Check and see if there are any locally owned pet food stores in your area. Eukanuba is good but you can do a lot better. Premium foods don't have all the fillers and bad stuff that lesser brands do. This means you don't have to feed as much and that the dog poops less. Some good premium foods are: 
- Chicken Soup For The Pet Lovers Soul
- Innova (this site has a good comparison chart and a store locator)
- Flint River
- Wellness

There are some other good ones but I can't remember them right now.

Edit: Try to avoid foods that have dyes or beets in it. Those can cause staining on a white dog.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut also stained a lot before. he's missing a tear duct, so his tears always soak his face. While he was eating Artemis small breed the staining was almost all gone. He is very fussy, but loved the taste of it. Teething could also cause their eyes to tear a lot more until they are pass that age.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have heard that Eukanuba causes staining for some Maltese. I have never noticed a difference on Eukanuba or another food.

Is your baby teething? That may be the cause of the increased tearing.


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

It's not a problem of increased tearing... the brown food just creates a brown stain around his mouth. Like a little kid drinking fruit punch.

He does have a small tearing problem as well though, and it's nice to hear that he may grow out of it.  I clean his eyes every day with some expensive liquid, but recently hear that contact solution works just as well. I think I'll use that in the future.

Thanks for all of the info re: dog foods. I'll check with the local pet store to see if they have any of the brands you all suggested.  Koa didn't like Eukenuba anyway and only ate it when he was really hungry.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

apparently I am living in the wrong area, I checked all those healthy dog food
brands and not one of them had a distrubutor close to where I live









Looks like Cosmo will stay on Nutro.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 15 2005, 11:43 AM
> *apparently I am living in the wrong area, I checked all those healthy dog food
> brands and not one of them had a distrubutor close to where I live
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You could try petfooddirect. Also I think it's jb wholesale that carries some brands. Of course, Nutro isn't a bad choice to stick with


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I feed wet food so I always have the problem of dirty mouths







I now wipe their faces after every meal. I use a self rinse product to make my cleaning easier.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 15 2005, 10:43 AM
> *apparently I am living in the wrong area, I checked all those healthy dog food
> brands and not one of them had a distrubutor close to where I live
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You and Cosmo need to come out here for the day and we'll get you stocked up on food!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Nichole if I didn't have 2 young ones and such
a scaredy cat of traveling by myself I just might have 
done that LOL.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Oct 15 2005, 01:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try petfooddirect. Also I think it's jb wholesale that carries some brands. Of course, Nutro isn't a bad choice to stick with








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110014
[/B][/QUOTE]

I checked petfood direct... Do you know how much they charge for
shipping???


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire+Oct 18 2005, 12:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I checked petfood direct... Do you know how much they charge for
shipping???
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110913
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've never ordered from petfood direct, but I just checked and if you add whatever you choose into your cart, there is a button to 'calculate shipping'. For a 6 lbs bag to get to my zip code was $5.99...

jbpet doesn't charge by weight, so it's just calculated by the amount you spend. I think it was a 7 or 8 dollar shipping charge if you spend up to $50.

Which brand were you thinking of? Maybe someone knows of a place with less shipping.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I was thinking of the Chicken Soup or Wellness, I don't know if 
one is better than the other or not.

I don't know which ones are good period. LOL I know that I have
always used Nutro but Cosmo seems to poop an awful lot with the
Nutro and I won't get the cheap brands.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 18 2005, 02:50 PM
> *I was thinking of the Chicken Soup or Wellness, I don't know if
> one is better than the other or not.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Those are both great choices. I'll see if I can find somewhere with cheap shipping


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've heard a malt shouldn't be pooping that much if he's eating the right food for him. The trouble is finding which food is right for him. Like people, each one is different so we can't say one particular food will or will not stain their face. But a good indicator of good food would be how often your puppy is pooping.

We feed Izzy the Chicken Lovers for the Puppy Soul and she poops once in the morning and once around dinner time. (usually just as I'm sitting down to eat my dinner. LOL)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Where to find Wellness and Chicken Soup
I only found sites with expensive shipping..maybe someone else will know more than me


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

we use nutro natural choice.
i haven't noticed anything odd with the poop or staining.
hth


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I had decided that I would like to use Chicken soup...if my puppy took to it ok (if i e ver get a puppy) and i could not find it anyway and was going to ha ve to order it online and didn't really want to and found out the other day by accident that the feed store in town carries it. I went in to have a new key made for my husband who lost his house key (wonder how that happened anywho lol) they had a sign that they had dog stuff on sale so i wondered over to check it out a nd low and behold there it was. i was so excited.

so i really guess there is no point to my ramblings i was just happy


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Koa_@Oct 14 2005, 03:30 AM
> *It's not a problem of increased tearing... the brown food just creates a brown stain around his mouth. Like a little kid drinking fruit punch.
> 
> He does have a small tearing problem as well though, and it's nice to hear that he may grow out of it.  I clean his eyes every day with some expensive liquid, but recently hear that contact solution works just as well. I think I'll use that in the future.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Tuckers hates the Eukenba too. I have to a multi vitamin in it for him eat it.


----------

